# Hyatt Diamond week (New Years, Beach House) goes for $9,600 on eBay



## ondeadlin (Sep 28, 2010)

I almost bid on this, but couldn't for a variety of personal reasons. Probably the greatest sign get of how the timeshare/vacation ownership market is slumping. Hope a Tugger got it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...342337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_716wt_1071


----------



## Robert D (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this a good price for a 2200 point week?


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 29, 2010)

It's the lowest price I've ever seen on eBay for a diamond week by more than $2,000. These are weeks that averaged around $20,000 for a resale only 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 29, 2010)

Would you consider this one a better buy than the 1880 pt. Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch that sold last week for $5,361?


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it would depend a little on your needs, but in general the diamond week gives you more flexibility for the same annual fees (if the two weeks are at the same resort, if they're not the fees will not be equal). Diamond weeks are also much less common on eBay - you see an 1880 week every few weeks on eBay.

The Wild Oak Ranch one was a good buy, but I've seen at least one 1880 week go cheaper.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 30, 2010)

Are we assuming it will clear Hyatt ROFR?

Jeff


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 30, 2010)

I know one of the parties and hope to find out whether it does.


----------

